# trumpet snail question



## fishnutnut (Dec 19, 2005)

I've been planning out a 33g tank for a while and have went with eco-complete on the bottom and play sand on the top I really want to avoid raking the sand to keep gasses under control so in a tank which i've been farming mystery snails i've been looking for the elusive trumpet snail, finally i have one are these guys all substrate dwellers and what about multiplying are they a sexual or do i need to find him some freinds?or is their a better choice of turning my substrate thx in advance


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

They reproduce sexually and are live bearers. MTS are the best for turning over and aerating the gravel/sand. They will also eat left over food and plant debris.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 4, 2005)

They will take time to breed, but DEFINATELY will breed.
Snails also make for an interesting part of a community tank,
as well as being beneficial.
Enjoy


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

If you found one, more than likely he already has some friends in there. Just give it time.


----------



## RTR (Oct 28, 2005)

MTS are parthenogenic females, males have not been found.


----------



## Sully (Nov 11, 2005)

there was a person on plantedtank.net..krazykidd86 that was giving out some malaysian trumpet snails for the price of shipping.

he might have some more you should try to contact him. 

-SULLY


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

I just bought some on aquabid for 2 bucks -- got 20 of them.


----------



## fishnutnut (Dec 19, 2005)

had some sucess in the last couple nights found two large ones and a few young ones thx for the info guys if i need more i know were to go


----------



## sayembara (Dec 13, 2005)

Glad to hear that. They can breed fast, interesting creatures. Not even clown loach can make them history. 

p/s: Now sure if you put more loaches ...i have only one


----------

